# 2018 Morel Finds



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 3585


Congrats man.. That's the first one I've seen this year.. Did you find it in Georgia or Alabama?


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Always nice when the first post on the thread is an actual find! Thanks for sharing and congrats again, you always seem to be the first!


----------



## pastorj (Apr 4, 2014)

sustainable forager said:


> Always nice when the first post on the thread is an actual find! Thanks for sharing and congrats again, you always seem to be the first!


Thanks, appreciate that. It's taken me ten years and a lot of miles hiking to figure out my earliest spots and when to start looking. This was only my second trip to the woods and first time checking this location. 

FYI, my first morel last year was found on the 21st, but at a different spot. I found morels at another location on the 25th that had obviously been up well before my first find.

Therefore, I believe we are running about 5-10 days behind last year.

I picked the mushroom and turned around and walked out of the woods. I probably won't go back out until March 3rd.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2018)

pastorj said:


> Thanks, appreciate that. It's taken me ten years and a lot of miles hiking to figure out my earliest spots and when to start looking. This was only my second trip to the woods and first time checking this location.
> 
> FYI, my first morel last year was found on the 21st, but at a different spot. I found morels at another location on the 25th that had obviously been up well before my first find.
> 
> ...


Im from Indiana, but I spent a lot of time in Augusta and Grovetown when I was younger.. The company I worked for did a lot of work in the Georgia Iron Works foundry.. I had the pleasure of starting my mushroom season off in Augusta three years in a row.. If my memory is right, I think it was the first week of March before we really started finding them consistently.. I'm debating heading down your way for a long weekend next week.. Do you think they will be starting to pop in decent numbers by then, or should I wait another week or so to make the trip down?


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

pastorj said:


> Thanks, appreciate that. It's taken me ten years and a lot of miles hiking to figure out my earliest spots and when to start looking. This was only my second trip to the woods and first time checking this location.
> 
> FYI, my first morel last year was found on the 21st, but at a different spot. I found morels at another location on the 25th that had obviously been up well before my first find.
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be close to freezing at night next weekend, in GA.


----------



## kb st.joe.mo (Apr 7, 2017)

Beautiful! What type of trees/habitats do you all find them on down your way? Don't recall many elm down that way.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

kb st.joe.mo said:


> Beautiful! What type of trees/habitats do you all find them on down your way? Don't recall many elm down that way.


I'm new at this, so my knowledge is mostly accidental right now. The only places I have seen them in GA. have been close to running water, bottom land, with sandy soil, trees other than the normally dominant oaks, like beech, sycamore, elms, etc. (and I've come to see that oaks don't prefer those low, wet areas). They seem to have an association with privet, which is invasive near rivers here.


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm from Woodstock, GA, and I work in Atlanta. I have a few spots in the city that I start finding them around 15 March. I haven't found any earlier in the ATL area. I will be checking my city spots today though.


----------



## adriana (Mar 26, 2014)

pastorj said:


> View attachment 3585


Awesome!


----------



## uncle fester (Mar 27, 2013)

Getting closer to the time. Need some of this warm sunshine for a couple days in a row over 70. Then let the pickin being.


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

yep keep the sun a coming and then fill the bags.


----------

